# SkyLine Tail Lights ?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi to ya all !


I was woundering if anybody has seen or heard someone changing their 240 tail lights to SkyLine Tail Lights ?
Or is it achievable at all ?

Where can I find prices for SkyLine Tail Lights or even better if there are "fake" SkyLine Tail Lights outthere?

Cheers !


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*syline taillights*

just search on the net. i think nopi.com sells those. i found one a while ago but i didn't bookmark it so i dont have any sites to give you right now. if i do find one ,i'll give you the site on this thread


----------



## Mo' (Nov 19, 2002)

You can check on Importfan.com. They have R32, 33, and 34's. Their price high but they are the real thing.

Importfan


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Please don't give importfan your money.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*SH!T!!!!!!!!*

I second that!!!!!!!


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

iluminate said:


> Hi to ya all !
> 
> 
> I was woundering if anybody has seen or heard someone changing their 240 tail lights to SkyLine Tail Lights ?
> ...




yes it's very possible. i have a friend who's done it and will be completing his projetct 240 (s13) by end of this year. i'll try to post some pictures (if i have his permission) of his project. all it takes is bondo, a lot of dedication, and money.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Taste is personal of course....


but skyline tails are SO played out, the hun-duh crowd just killed and buried it. Kinda sucks. But maybe its just because I live in southern cali, maybe in your area it isn't so played out.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i shall kill you both for digging up a 2 year old thread..........


----------

